# Coding underlying condition in patients with pacemaker



## LindaKrarup (Jan 3, 2011)

We are trying to determine if it is correct to code underlying condition in patients with pacemakers (i.e. sick sinus syndrome, complete heart block, etc.) if there is no attention given to it or any treatment provided to the condition.  We did find a reference from the 1993 Coding Clinic stating "although it can be argued that sick sinus syndrome (SSS) is an ongoing condition controlled by pacemaker, no code assignment is required if no attention or treatment is provided to the condition or device."  To us, they aren't saying you should NOT code the underlying condition, just that it isn't required.  Would it be wrong to code the SSS?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jan 4, 2011)

LindaKrarup said:


> We are trying to determine if it is correct to code underlying condition in patients with pacemakers (i.e. sick sinus syndrome, complete heart block, etc.) if there is no attention given to it or any treatment provided to the condition.  We did find a reference from the 1993 Coding Clinic stating "although it can be argued that sick sinus syndrome (SSS) is an ongoing condition controlled by pacemaker, no code assignment is required if no attention or treatment is provided to the condition or device."  To us, they aren't saying you should NOT code the underlying condition, just that it isn't required.  Would it be wrong to code the SSS?



NO it would not be wrong to code SSS S/P pacemaker. But like you mentioned if the condition is not being treated you do not have to use the dx code. I have read different articles that say some information SHOULD be added if it might impact the treatment of the patient and I would say that having a pacemaker might impact treatment. What was the patient being seen for?


----------

